# Flux Super Titan vs. Flux Feedback



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

No idea on last years but after riding this years Super Titans can say they are not extremely stiff. Good for all mountain and should do well with freestyle. As for fit the biggest issue I have seen is for the heel cup, big bulky boots will have a slight issue. Have sold a few out of my shop and have one guy who has 10.5 boots and he had no issues fitting in the medium size(Flux suggests Med-9.5 and large-10). Definitely try to check your boot fit in the binding if at all possible. No clue on the Feedback though did not carry them this year.

Also the ankle straps are real soft, they hold your boot in place nicely but have a small amount of play in them. They are much softer then my Cartels where.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

That does help, thanks! Hope there are others out there with experiences to share too. From what you're describing, sounds like the Super Titan is close to the 390 then. Like a freestyle binding that can still work outside the park?


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

sorry to hijack thread, but anyone have experience with the distortion as well? as compared to the forces


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

baldy said:


> sorry to hijack thread, but anyone have experience with the distortion as well? as compared to the forces


This year's distortion has a urethane highback like the Titan RK, so it's prob quite a bit softer than the Force.


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

ohh, well compared to my forces, i just want a better toe strap, and a little more cushioning on the baseplate, and a slightly softer highback. u think the distortion is a good pick?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

baldy said:


> ohh, well compared to my forces, i just want a better toe strap, and a little more cushioning on the baseplate, and a slightly softer highback. u think the distortion is a good pick?


I think you should go for the Titan or Super Titan in that case.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Anyone else care to chime in? Even if you only have experience with one or the other, that's still useful...


----------



## baldy (Nov 14, 2007)

hmm, i've been looking at the feedback, i like the asym highback, as well as the padded baseplate much like the forces that i have. not sure if it actually makes a difference but the concept is nice.. im pretty set on the feedbacks, but some reviews would be nice


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I have feedbacks, but have never ridden them. They straps are heavenly, and they are super sturdy bindings. Id use them for a very aggressive freeriding, charging powder and steep lines. Ive talked with Flux, they said most of their big mountain riders use those. So fast and steep is what they are designed for.

The super titans I would say are comparable to Targas, but I really like the feel of the Flux cap, they just hold your foot back and you cant feel any pressure on the toes. they are amazing. 

My titans rule, and my experience with Flux's customer service, makes them the best company Ive ever dealt with


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

baldy said:


> hmm, i've been looking at the feedback, i like the asym highback, as well as the padded baseplate much like the forces that i have. not sure if it actually makes a difference but the concept is nice.. im pretty set on the feedbacks, but some reviews would be nice


Do the Super Titans have the same padded baseplate too?



RidePowder said:


> The super titans I would say are comparable to Targas


I was leaning towards the Feedbacks, but based on what you're saying, it seems maybe I'm better off with Super Titans since I don't really want anything too much stiffer than the Targas.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

The feedbacks seem to have more padding/shock dampening material on the base than the Super Titans. Probably more geared for response and to cushion big landings and chatter at high speed.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

The Feedback and Super Titan have the same base plate material. The main difference is the highbacks and the base design. Same straps and same material used for both, both have the same type of straps also.

The highbacks on the Feedback are constructed to be soft and flexible outwards but stiff inwards. Designed towards freestyle but if you switch them your bindings become more geared to freeride bindings. The Feedbacks also have upgraded base design(same material just different thicknesses) and come with added urethane dampeners which can be switched about for added feel and to fit your riding style along with the baseplate.

The Super Titans also have upgrades on a few things when compared to the Titans. Higher grade base material, ultra response strap(Super Titan) compared to stylish straps(Titans). 

Hope that helps a bit more.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds lie maybe I have it backwards then. So the ST is actually better for freeriding then the feedbacks then?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Straight out of the box yes but with the adjustments you can make to the Feedback should be an upgrade to the Super Titans for freeride. Will have a bit more dampening built with the adjustable pads and you have more choices with the Feedback. The Super Titans lock you in to a tall highback.

I use the Super Titans about 90% of the time. The straps have great response but also have some cush in them that allow for some play when you want it. But a freestyle binding they are not would say they are a good all mountain to freeride binding. Would say the Feedback can cover the entire spectrum depending on how you set them up.

Just more choices with the Feedback. Most likely what I will get for next season.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sounds like the Feedbacks are comparable to the Targa's and NRC's.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

B.Gilly said:


> Straight out of the box yes but with the adjustments you can make to the Feedback should be an upgrade to the Super Titans for freeride. Will have a bit more dampening built with the adjustable pads and you have more choices with the Feedback. The Super Titans lock you in to a tall highback.
> 
> I use the Super Titans about 90% of the time. The straps have great response but also have some cush in them that allow for some play when you want it. But a freestyle binding they are not would say they are a good all mountain to freeride binding. Would say the Feedback can cover the entire spectrum depending on how you set them up.
> 
> Just more choices with the Feedback. Most likely what I will get for next season.


Thanks again for all the input. So far you're the only guy that has the kind of info. and experience I'm looking for!

I read what you said earlier about the highbacks, but what other adjustments do the Feedbacks have? I'm looking at last season's and didn't realize they had any adjustments with any pads (or maybe you meant straps like the Targas). Also, are you saying the ST actually has a taller highback than the Feedback?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

The ST has the highest highback out of all of them. The pads are on this years models can be switched out on the base plates depending on what kind of cush you are looking for on the feedbacks(they come with a set of higher density pads along with the normal ones). 
Not sure on last years. Only informed on this years since I started carrying them in my shop that I started this season. A quick check seems it is the same as last years though. Cheated and looked them up on house boardshop.

Clarification--The toe and heel pads can be switched out for more or less padding


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Thanks again for all the input. So far you're the only guy that has the kind of info. and experience I'm looking for!


He's a small local dealer that carries Flux. The kind of dealer with knowledge that we all say we'd support over just another know-nothing stoner Burton whoring kid at Zumies. Feel free to buy from him.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> He's a small local dealer that carries Flux. The kind of dealer with knowledge that we all say we'd support over just another know-nothing stoner Burton whoring kid at Zumies. Feel free to buy from him.


I actually emailed him already about that  since there are only 3 shops in WA listed as dealers on Flux's website, but the closest one is nearly 2hrs away, while none of their websites even mention the brand or show any of their models.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking at Flux's site it seems the Feedbacks are a more flexible Super Diamond and the ST is a stiffer Titan. 

So from what your saying, the Feedback is geared for All Mountain/Freestyle and the ST is geared more for All Moutain/Freeride?


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

i've narrowed my selections to the '10 Flux Feedback, the '10 Flux Titan, and the '10 Rome Targa. I'm still learning a lot about snowboarding, I'm not good by any means, but I figure if I'm going to spend some money on some bindings, I may as well invest in something good. 

Anything to help me whittle out The One?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I have 2 pairs of Flux bindings on the way, one of each (Feedback & Super Titan) so once I receive them and get a chance to try them out, I'll be able to answer the questions for all of you (and myself).


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

here's to me hoping you dislike one of them enough to sell it to me after you've tried em out :thumbsup:

haha, enjoy the rides.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> I have 2 pairs of Flux bindings on the way, one of each (Feedback & Super Titan) so once I receive them and get a chance to try them out, I'll be able to answer the questions for all of you (and myself).


definitely looking forward to your review of the feedbacks. i've had my eyes on them for a while.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, please share. I'm trying to decide between the feedbacks, Union Data's, Rome 390's, and Ride NRC's.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

Triple, you're too late! I jumped on the Feedbacks, so I guess we'll both see how they perform  I convinced my friend to buy the 390's, so I'll have some ride time on his board to check em out myself.

I'd still love to hear on the Super Titans.


----------



## mojoman (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the super titans from 05, still in good shape but the ladder is wearing. The thing I like about all the Flux bindings is the tool free adjustments and the option to have the toe strap a cap or a top strap. I always use it as a toe cap, looks more like the new one are designed to be a cap. I have been looking at the Feedback, it is more of an all mountain set up than the disstortion. So far I love Flux.


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

can the super titans handle the occasional park lap and natural kickers? no boxes or rails just kickers


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

So I just picked up a pair of '10 Flux Distortions and right off the bat they seem REALLY soft. I'm planning on taking them out this weekend on the jib stick to test em out since I had 08 Delta's on there before. Anybody got some experience or thoughts on the Distortions.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Fizzlicious said:


> So I just picked up a pair of '10 Flux Distortions and right off the bat they seem REALLY soft.


Obviously, since the Distortion and Titan RK have a urethane highback.


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Obviously, since the Distortion and Titan RK have a urethane highback.


Yeah I saw that on Flux's website. How do those two compare though? Cause I was thinkin about gettin some RKs but got the Distortions cause they were super cheap


----------



## Fizzlicious (May 12, 2009)

Took the Distortions out on the Artifact today to jib around. Super soft and really forgiving, so its great for all the jib kids out there. And the cush on these bindings is awesome. BUT with the super soft high backs don't expect much in terms of response, though that's kinda obvious.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Got my 2010 Flux Super Titans in earlier this week. Review is up!

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/23954-review-2010-flux-super-targa-bindings.html


----------

